

Hurricane Sandy Shows Folly of $150 Million Spy Center for Wall Street - 1337biz
http://wallstreetonparade.com/2012/11/hurricane-sandy-shows-folly-of-150-million-spy-center-for-wall-street/

======
mpyne
Yeah, I can't imagine why anyone would want to spend $150 million to boost
security in the financial capital of the world, it's certainly not like there
have been any major security crises in the area in the past say, 20 years or
so. We definitely should have instead invested that money, starting "5 years
ago", in preparing for a hurricane to merge with a strong winter storm in an
area that, up to now, had never suffered anything as bad in at least the past
108 years. Yup.

